# Partage de fichiers MacOs et VirtualBox



## Val Oche (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 
Voilà, ça fait depuis le début de la semaine que je galère avec VirtualBox, après avoir galéré avec VMware Fusion pour essayer d'accéder à mes fichiers sur le Mac sous Monterey. Aucun dossier, fichier n'apparait dans l'exploration de fichiers de Windows10 avec l'une ou l'autre des deux application. Idem, si je mets mes fichiers sur une clé usb, aucune n'apparait. Impossible non plus de copier collé un fichier du Mac vers le PC
Il doit manquer un truc car avant, il y a fort longtemps, je me rappelle que c'était super fluide avec l'une ou l'autre, on choisissez les dossiers à partager et terminé . Donc soit le système s'est complexifié soit c'est moi qui suis devenu un peu con. 
Je vais me concentrer sur VirtualBox:
Dans configuration/Avancé 
presse papier partagé : bidirectionnel 
Glisser-Déposer: bidirectionnel 

Dans Configuration/Dossiers partagés
j'ai choisi mon dossier Téléchargement avec les options Montage automatique et accès complet

Sur Monterey, dans préférence système/sécurité et confidentialité, j'ai comme autorisation de VirtualBox d'accéder au fichiers et dossiers :
Volumes amovibles
Dossier de téléchargement, 
Dossier document
Dossier Bureau

Donc là à mon petit niveau, je ne vois pas où ça bloque?
Dans Windows10, un truc à faire?

Merci pour votre aide!!


----------



## ericse (29 Octobre 2022)

Val Oche a dit:


> Dans Windows10, un truc à faire?


Bonjour,
As-tu installé ça sur ta VM Windows ?


			6.4.Â Installation des Additions invitÃ© VirtualBox


----------



## Locke (29 Octobre 2022)

Val Oche a dit:


> après avoir galéré avec VMware Fusion pour essayer d'accéder à mes fichiers sur le Mac sous Monterey


Je n'ai pas souvenance par le passé d'avoir eu le moindre problème. Est-ce que tu avais suivi ceci... https://docs.vmware.com/fr/VMware-F...UID-7F068DD6-4F3D-4B3C-B468-81AA9C43A197.html ... ?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> As-tu installé ça sur ta VM Windows ?
> 
> 
> 6.4.Â Installation des Additions invitÃ© VirtualBox



Dans mes souvenirs, c'était obligatoire pour partager entre le Mac et la VM.


----------



## edenpulse (29 Octobre 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> Dans mes souvenirs, c'était obligatoire pour partager entre le Mac et la VM.


Tout à fait. Sinon pas de lien entre les 2 systèmes possible


----------



## Val Oche (30 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses, ça a fonctionné parfaitement!
Est-ce que il y aura beaucoup de lignes de commandes à taper avec VirtualBonx dans le même genre ou est ce que VMware serait plus newbie friendly?

Pour info :
L'interface est bien différente entre le lien de la page 6.4.Â Installation des Additions invitÃ© VirtualBox et la version 7.0
Il faut aller dans la barre des menus/périphérique/insérer l'image CD des additions invités
Puis clic. Il ne se passe rien du tout même après 386 clics. 
En fait le dossier s'est monté tout seul sans prévenir. On peut le retrouver dans l'explorateur de fichiers dans l'onglet réseaux


----------



## ericse (30 Octobre 2022)

Val Oche a dit:


> L'interface est bien différente entre le lien de la page 6.4.Â Installation des Additions invitÃ© VirtualBox et la version 7.0


L'aide de la version 7 est là : https://docs.oracle.com/en/virtualization/virtualbox/7.0/user/guestadditions.html#additions-windows


----------

